

Linus Torvalds worries about how Linux will handle end of Moore's Law - fejr
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/linus-torvalds-worries-about-how-linux-will-handle-the-end-of-moores-law/

======
aclevernickname
For those not paying attention, this panel was the culmination of the Sarah
Sharp/Linus Torvalds "abusive language" thread on the kernel developer mailing
list. [1] The thread, or any abusive langauge situations, were not discussed
in the panel.

Fun info nugget: Sarah was supposed to bring (THC-laced) brownies to this
panel, with Linus' approval.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6069952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6069952)

------
nivertech
_" People used to be talking about having thousands of cores on one die
because it keeps shrinking, and those people clearly have no idea about
physics because we won't be shrinking for much longer."_

When shrinking is over we'll start going up - i.e. 3D chips. Intel already
uses basic 3D in their FinFET process. 3D memory chips available commercially
for some time.

~~~
Someone
That only helps with the 'size' problem, which we do not really have; it does
nothing [1] with the 'power' problem, and the related 'heat' problem.

If you stack 20 ARM CPUs in a single package, it fits in your phone, but it
will burn it, too, if it does not run out of its battery first.

[1] Maybe a little bit, as 3D allows for slightly shorter connections.

------
aclevernickname
buried in the article: Linus confirms that US Government has approached him to
put a backdoor in the linux kernel.

~~~
porso9
"A couple of final notes: The panelists were asked if they've been approached
by the US government to insert a back door into the Linux kernel. Torvalds
said no while nodding his head, drawing a laugh."

...No he didn't...

Edit: Not clearly at least

------
FD3SA
Is Linus familiar with memristor-based computing architecture [1][2]? It will
most definitely allow Moore's law to proceed on schedule.

1\. [http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/hp-
memristors/](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/07/hp-memristors/)

2\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor)

